# Valor V Bob



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I picked up a new DW Valor V Bob this Monday. I had a Heritage last year but really wanted the V Bob all along. After scrounging around in the safe to find something I could trade in, I was able to work out a deal. Really love the new V Bob. Been gently hand racking the slide while oiling liberaly. It feels really tight but I thing it's ready for some rounds now. See photos below. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. I have one in black. Great gun!


----------



## andymidplains (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks like the Browning design. How does it compare with the 1911?


----------



## Chris3425 (Feb 22, 2013)

That's beautiful!


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

andymidplains said:


> Looks like the Browning design. How does it compare with the 1911?


Not sure what you mean. It is a 1911 in commander size rather than full size government model. The basic design is the JMB design but it has some enhancements , sights, checkering , grip safety, and the bob tail design for ease of concealment. It has the same short guide rod, bushing, and barrel. So basically a enhanced 1911. They are all steel parts, no MIM or castings and are hand fitted. I have been told they only produce about 500/year of this model (Valor), which is their top of the line pistol. 
If I left out anything fellows, please join in. :mrgreen:


----------



## andymidplains (Nov 30, 2012)

got2hav1 said:


> It is a 1911 in commander size rather than full size government model.
> 
> Thanks for the description. I didn't realize that the term "1911" was a general term. I've had an M1911A1 government model for over 40 years (which I really love), and I've been a member of the forum since 2012 and never looked in the 1911 section. Anyway, you have a sweet weapon there...


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

andymidplains said:


> got2hav1 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a 1911 in commander size rather than full size government model.
> ...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

got2hav1 said:


> andymidplains said:
> 
> 
> > No problem. The 1911 is an iconic pistol. Everybody should have at least one. :smt1099
> ...


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice ! I'm A Tad Jealous ! , I Confess The Only Thing I Might Do Different Would Be Put some Nice Rosewood Grips On It For Dress Up ! 
:smt1099


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

*Not a V but a C!*

Thot I'd add this to the brew! Last of the two-tones, 2009, in 10mm! My new mistress!!!(hope the wife don't find out!)


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

DW makes nice pistols. I have looked at one of those in .45. I have an older Classic in 10mm.


----------

